

A installer for Node.js and npm with update, install and remove functions (args) - hackfish
https://github.com/brammittendorff/node-and-npm-installer

======
richerlariviere
This is pretty cool. I always wanted to be able to uninstall/install nodejs.
Keep working hard.

